# Best Obedience Training Books?



## daniellamarcella

Hi everyone! We have a 14 week old named Vika (rhymes with Vizsla) who we've done a pretty decent job of training so far (I think). Of course, she has a stubborn streak in her like many v's do, and as first time V-owners, we were wondering if you had any good training resources/methods to reinforce basic commands.

She already knows come, sit, lay down, stay, find it, leave it, and drop it (to varying degrees...we're still reinforcing  ), but the one she is weakest on is the recall, _especially_ if we're outside off leash. Are there any books or resources you'd recommend for training that work well? 

Any hints and tips specifically for the Vizsla breed?


----------



## Watson

We took delicious treats out when working on recall. Liver bits, cheese, roasted chicken or turkey, little bits of hot dogs.

If there's more than one of you, you can stand apart and call her back and forth, treating every time she comes when called.

If she still isn't coming, time to get her on a long leash. 14 weeks is very young for her to ignore you, ours started doing that at about 10 months - then we got a check cord.


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.dogstardaily.com/storefront/after-you-get-your-puppy

Ian Dunbar is excellent.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/ian-dunbar-on-ted-talks.html

Have fun. Sounds like you're doing well. Stubborn is fun. Means an independent mind in the dog. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/hungarian-pointers-character-over.html

RBD


----------



## solefald

I would start with basic puppy socialization and obedience classes. Books are great and all, but they only tell you a small part. As a new owner, you also require some training and classes are great for that. I've read 4 or 5 different books and, honestly, I got very little usable information out of them. Watching YouTube videos was far more educational.


----------



## marathonman

Good luck on recall. It's going to be a continuing struggle, but it pays off. Consistency and repetition is the key. Use lots of treats and practice in the house (back and forth between two rooms). Practice daily on the trail with high value treats. (Just remember don't ask him to do something if you know he's going to fail) It's going to be small steps, but eventually it will pay off in spades. 

Our boy is 14 months and his off leash recall is now fairly good, but still struggles if there are dogs involved. (too much fun) We've worked since 4-6 months to get a reliable recall when we see bikes/hikers/horses on the trail and he has been very good since 10-11 months. In the last month, much to our joy, he's doing it on his all without a word from us. We use lots of string cheese and still practice even when there's no one around.


----------



## Ksana

We started practicing recall in the house from the first day he came to our house. We used a lot of good treats, praise and our intuition. Then the transfer to off-leash area was natural for him (we still continue to practice recall when off-leash and with the distraction such as other dogs around.) Several experienced hunters told us they were afraid he was too attached to us to be able to independently hunt, but as it turned out, this was not a problem. Once the command to search for a bird is given, he is out there searching like there is no tomorrow. During the test he once went out of sight and judges told to call my dog. My heart skipped a bit, but I whistled and he came running to me (and scored extra points for the cooperation)! He is only nine months old though and I see from the forum, there will be most likely time when he will start challenging everything. We are on standby and getting ready.


----------



## SuperV

just a few basics - the challenging part will be for the TRAINER, not the Trainee...

1. Say the command ONCE and only ONCE...not come puppy come come puppy come come....COME! COME!!!! Its like my parents told me...don't make me tell you twice... offering the command a few times, teaches the dog he doesn't need to listen to you the first time...you are effectively training "i would like you to come over to me, when you get a chance or after I ask you a few times"

2. After you say your command ONCE (much easier said than done) - you either have to have 99% confidence the dog will listen (i.e. is already running at you) OR be in a position to make the dog come to you (i.e. a long check chord and you reel him into you).

The goal is to teach the dog, that EVERYTIME he hears the command (that you said ONCE), he is coming back to your side...and not listening isn't an option, because his owner his always on his game and can ALWAYS make me come back.

And when the pup does come to you and is at your side....treat him, make it the best experience ever for the dog, so the dog learns that coming to you is an AWESOME thing..

Also as your dog grows, don't be alarmed when you experience a regression. There will be times where the pup will test the limits...when they do this, put the check chord back on and remind him that not listening isn't an option...

The hardest part will be the Trainer not repeating the command, and also making sure you can enforce the command...

Nate


----------



## Capa

I agree with Ian Dunbar.

Karen Pryor: http://www.clickertraining.com


Pam Dennison: http://www.positivedogs.com


----------



## Ksana

Capa said:


> Karen Pryor: http://www.clickertraining.com


Karen Pryor' methods work for us as well...


----------



## Capa

I love Clicker Training for Obedience by Morgan Spector, just about anything by Karen Pryor (her seminars are great too!), and Pam Dennison is excellent.

I started with Ian Dunbar. Great advice thus far.


----------



## daniellamarcella

Thanks everyone for your advice! We got a training lead for her outdoor recall practice, and a couple of good sessions after she ran around and got her zoomies out worked wonders. We trained her to come to us and sit in front of us when we call her for her treat, since she had been prone to the "dine and dash" method of zooming by us for recall.
Anyway, she is doing fantastically and comes most of the time when we call. We've also found that backing away, rather than going toward her, while calling works extremely well. Typical velcro dog!  She is turning into a beautiful (mostly) well-behaved pup.


----------



## SuperV

daniellamarcella said:


> comes most of the time when we call.


Awesome news! it can be very rewarding!

My only two cents would be you said she comes "MOST of the time" with the recall. You'll want to try to always be in a position where you can MAKE her come to you Every time. This will teach your dog, listening isn't optional. If you don't think she'll come, then don't waste the command and don't call her.

Yes running away can be counter intuitive, but very effective it getting your pup to come....Good Work!!!!

Nate


----------



## daniellamarcella

SuperV--haha, yes....the funny thing is, the times when she DOESN'T come is usually when we're inside, within clear eyeshot, and we don't have treats. She gives us this look like, "Um...you don't have treats, so...I'll just stay here." (I'm sure you can relate...stubborn little gal!) But I totally agree--we only try to call her (or do any trick with her) if we know we can back it up. If she gives us sass we just back up out of eyesight, and it seems to do the trick.


----------



## SuperV

Lol...yeah Bella does the same thing when she grabs soething she isn't supposed to have. She'll go under the table where she can evade me and if I tell her to hand it over, she'll just look at me...if she thinks I have a treat she'll bring it right over to me and put it in my hand...smart little devils...

Nate


----------

